# Countdown Problem



## exxe (1. Nov 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab hier so nen Countdown Script eingebunden aber habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich dieses weisse kästchen wo die sekunden runterlaufen weg bekomme und das ganz normal transparent ist. Und zudem weiss ich nicht wie ich die schriftart von den sekunden ändern kann. 

Gruß eXXe


----------



## exxe (1. Nov 2008)

Ah hab den link vergessen  http://www.iC-eSports.de


----------



## Fu3L (1. Nov 2008)

> <script type="text/javascript">



Hier: Java-Forum. Java != JavaScript.

So weit kann ich aber doch noch JavaScript, dass ich dir sagen kann:
Du schreibst die Anzahl der Sekunden in ein TextFeld. Verwende einfach einen Absatz oder ein span und ändere die Zeit nicht mit einem Zugriff auf ein Formularfeld, sondern so:


```
<span id="output"> </span>
```


```
//Im JS-Teil

document.getElementById('output').innerHTML = Math.round(zeit);
```

Übrigends: Dein HTML-Code sieht verwurstet aus (zB dass der ein zweites </head> weit nach dem ersten <body>-tag steht und dass es danach noch einen zweiten <body>-tag gibt :autsch: )


----------



## exxe (1. Nov 2008)

kapier ich irgendwie nicht  hab da bloß irgendwas mit dreamweaver zusammengeschustert  kenne mich da garnet aus  bzw kenn nur das was sich von selbst erklärt.... kannst mir evtl den umgeschriebenen code geben???


----------



## Fu3L (1. Nov 2008)

exxe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kapier ich irgendwie nicht  hab da bloß irgendwas mit dreamweaver zusammengeschustert  kenne mich da garnet aus  bzw kenn nur das was sich von selbst erklärt.... kannst mir evtl den umgeschriebenen code geben???



"Den umgeschriebenen Code" werd ich dir nciht geben (den gibt es nämlich nicht, hab mir nur deinen Quelltext angesehen und gemutmaßt wie der funktioniert). Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass diese Editoren nix taugen und dass man viel bessere (und mit etwas Intelligenz auch schneller) Ergebnisse bekomme als mit solchen WYSIWYG-Editoren...

Aber vllt hilft es ja:
Du ersetzt <input name="dauer" size="10"> durch das, was ich dir schon geschrieben hab (für den HTML-Teil) und document.countdown.dauer.value = Math.round(zeit); durch das, was ich dir für den JS-Teil geschrieben hab, dann müsste es klappen...


----------



## exxe (1. Nov 2008)

geht.... super vielen dank


----------

